

This question should be a mark of shame for Quora - lightyrs
http://www.quora.com/Quora-API/When-is-Quora-planning-an-Open-API/talk?__ac__=1#comment211304
"This question should be a mark of shame for Quora.  I find it detestable that Quora has not released a full-fledged API for accessing the data and value that we, the users, provide.  While they attempt to fabricate a revenue strategy, our data lingers in this beautiful glass cage."
======
lsiebert
"You need to be logged in to see that page."

Yeah, requiring login to view (presumably publicly submitted) stuff is kinda
shameful. :)

------
ankurdhama
Quora is already a shame and we don't need to login or create new account to
know that.

